# jerk keeps 40 pomps in Destin



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

Investigator Ryan Nelson was dispatched to a call in Destin regarding an individual taking over the bag limit of pompano. The complainant stated there was a subject taking the pompano to a white truck, placing them inside a cooler, and then returning to fish. Investigator Nelson contacted the subject and asked if he had caught any fish. The subject pointed to the fish in a bucket next to him and stated that was all he had caught. Investigator Nelson then asked the man about the fish inside the white truck. The subject seemed surprised and provided a saltwater products icense (SPL). Investigator Nelson inspected the SPL and discovered it was registered to a vessel. Investigator Nelson explained to the subject that a vessel SPL does not cover him fishing from the beach. The subject stated that he knew the rules. Investigator Nelson inspected the white truck and found forty pompano, four of which were undersized. Investigator Nelson issued a citation to the subject for over the recreational bag limit and for possession of undersized pompano.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

i would be thrilled catching 2 or 3 and calling it a day but this guy decided to take 40 and continue fishing. 

what a greedy prick, save some for the next generation


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah.. what a douche bag.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

500 per fish.. X35. seems like he could be looking at close to a 20K fine?


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

flex said:


> 500 per fish.. X35. seems like he could be looking at close to a 20K fine?


Unfortunately I doubt there was anything significant done, or a significant amount of money charged.. did they even confiscate the fish? If they didn't he will just sell them, which would pay for that ticket and then some.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

This just keeps happening. Guys with 'Commercial' licenses out fishing recreationally and exceeding limits and trying to fall back on their permits and such. These guys are just 'game hogs' and poachers....straight up. The rest of us who are just out there to have a good time and catch a few fish have to compete with these idiots that think they have the right to rape the sea because they have a permit. Makes me sick. I'm glad he got caught.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

Austin said:


> Unfortunately I doubt there was anything significant done, or a significant amount of money charged.. did they even confiscate the fish? If they didn't he will just sell them, which would pay for that ticket and then some.


didn't even notice he was a commercial fisherman. not sure what will happen, thats why i posted up this thread.. maybe someone can chime in


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Whats really stupid is that guy could have purchased a individul SPL for $50 bucks and been covered.


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

Was it a white ford f-150? Was it a younger guy, in his early 20's with pretty long hair?


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

sealark said:


> Whats really stupid is that guy could have purchased a individul SPL for $50 bucks and been covered.


Don't think so u need rs SPL because pomps are restricted species
He can't just buy one lot more complicated.....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

sealark said:


> Whats really stupid is that guy could have purchased a individul SPL for $50 bucks and been covered.


Not for pompano, you need an RS.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

No to derail, but how do you guys know what each permit covers and where/how do you get them... It incredible to me how complicated fishing has become... Petty soon, you will need a BS degree in license interpretation just to hunt and fish...:hurt:


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm guessing the SPL didn't have a RS endorsement. He would likely have a personal RS endorsement if his boat had one. I'm sure he will get in some trouble. If he had a personal RS he would have been good unless he was in a state park or federal park area.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

Catchin Hell said:


> No to derail, but how do you guys know what each permit covers and where/how do you get them... It incredible to me how complicated fishing has become... Petty soon, you will need a BS degree in license interpretation just to hunt and fish...:hurt:


cause he was hiding the fish after he would catch them, and when the FWC guy asked him what he had caught he lied and pointed to his bucket. also cause he got a citation for it.. from all that we can decipher he knew what he did was wrong, hard to plead ignorance when you purposely lie about what you caught

if he really is a commercial fisherman he should know better than to lie to FWC anyway, its likely the guy got ratted when he was hiding the fish in his truck so he should of known better. should have cited him for stupidity at the minimum

if he was really gonna plead ignorance he would have admitted he had a whole mess of pompano in his truck. plus he had undersized ones too which makes his ignorance plea even worse


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I assumed his $200 boat licanse would have the RS and with that he would be elegable for the RS on the personal one.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

sealark said:


> I assumed his $200 boat licanse would have the RS and with that he would be elegable for the RS on the personal one.


That's not how it works.. It only costs 50$ for the SPL and you get a RS endorsement after selling 5,000$ of unregulated species in a year. You can apply the SPL with the RS endorsement to the boat. Your boat can possess the SPL with or without the RS. It covers anyone on the boat.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Tyler, thats exactually how it works. I know I have them both. If the boat license is under your name with a RS you can get the personal license with RS. Also at 60 the qualification $ is 2000 at 70 it's 0 $. IF you have previously held a RS qualification.


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

salt-life said:


> Was it a white ford f-150? Was it a younger guy, in his early 20's with pretty long hair?


U gonna awnser my question or what?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

salt-life said:


> U gonna awnser my question or what?


Uh? Don't think anyone knows?

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

panhandleslim said:


> this just keeps happening. Guys with 'commercial' licenses out fishing recreationally and exceeding limits and trying to fall back on their permits and such. These guys are just 'game hogs' and poachers....straight up. The rest of us who are just out there to have a good time and catch a few fish have to compete with these idiots that think they have the right to rape the sea because they have a permit. Makes me sick. I'm glad he got caught.


x 100!


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

John B. said:


> Uh? Don't think anyone knows?
> 
> Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


Im talking to flex. And im pretty sure he knows considering he was there.:whistling:. Im asking because im pretty sure I know who he is


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

salt-life said:


> Im talking to flex. And im pretty sure he knows considering he was there.:whistling:. Im asking because im pretty sure I know who he is


I was under the impression that he copied/pasted the investigation report... could be wrong.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

John B. said:


> I was under the impression that he copied/pasted the investigation report... could be wrong.
> 
> Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


Kinda how I read it also.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

I love how these stories unfold. This will be a 10 pager for sure by the time we get all the details in and everybody puts in there .02s worth. I wonder how many rods he had going to catch that many. I've been out there all day catching three. I guess the timing of the rain dance is everything.


----------



## Destinartist (Apr 24, 2013)

Right, it took me a week to catch a dozen or so. I think I ran into him one day, guy said he caught 79 the day before.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

i just wanna know what he was using for bait!


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

salt-life said:


> U gonna awnser my question or what?


I copied and pasted it off the FWC site. it said nothing about what the dude drove or his age. if he shows up in court i'm sure you could go and find out for yourself.. its public information

or if you call them up and talk to the LT who caught him maybe he will call ya back with more info?


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

salt-life said:


> Im talking to flex. And im pretty sure he knows considering he was there.:whistling:. Im asking because im pretty sure I know who he is


lol where did i write i was there? haha. I wish i was there to see how this dude caught that many. i've caught 1 legal sized pompano in the past year on the surf. all i catch are pinfish, whiting and catfish when i go. thats why this story caught my eye, this dude catches 40X more pompano in 1 day then i've caught in the past year. what a greedy turd


----------



## coin op repair man (Aug 28, 2012)

Mike Moore said:


> i just wanna know what he was using for bait!


Crack fleas!:whistling:


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

My bad, I was under the impression that you knew who he was.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

either way seems kinda greedy. BTW where was he fishing?? Lol.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

It's not greedy if you consider it's the way he earns a living. When a recreational guy goes fishing, he feeds himself, commercial guy feeds many. Not everyone lives on a beach with access to fresh fish.... I think it's more about jealousy, some go 20 times to catch a couple, these guys go and catch 100+ in a morning. It's about knowing what makes a difference and being connected with others that do also. As far as licenses go...it's all a scam, you can buy any vessel with a RS and its yours, and you can transfer to any other vessel...


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

"500 per fish.. X35. seems like he could be looking at close to a 20K fine? "

Typically there is not a set fine per fish. It's usually a visit to the judge and he deirmines the penalties


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Commercial Hook-and-Line Fisherman*

If he was a legitimate HAL Commercial Fisherman, he didn't have to lie to the FWC. Bad Karma! Legitimate Commercials pretty well understand(and obey). the rules! IMHO

In my past; I was a Hook-and Line Pompano Fisherman. A 100 fish day was fairly routine.

Now; when the Docs will allow me to surf fish, I usually keep one or two to eat; releasing the rest. 

It's called Location. If you fish where the fish are; you'll catch fish! Once you establish location; you can catch them on about anything. I once used Sand Fleas, but later switched to jigs. A few feet can often make a difference.

Fish have to eat! They eat 24 hours a day. Put a bait/lure in front of one and they will 'sample' it. JMHO C2


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

Charlie2 said:


> If he was a legitimate HAL Commercial Fisherman, he didn't have to lie to the FWC. Bad Karma! Legitimate Commercials pretty well understand(and obey). the rules! IMHO
> 
> In my past; I was a Hook-and Line Pompano Fisherman. A 100 fish day was fairly routine.
> 
> ...


yeah exactly. jealousy my ass like that other guy said! 

i know some honey holes on my childhood lake i would catch lunker bass everytime using shiners, plastics whatever. or i can go catch 100+ brim or speck too. its all about knowing where to fish you are right. i learned by fishing there almost everyday and i was the guy who was guaranteed to catch every time. 

you can go to a dead spot with no fish and sit there for 2 days straight and catch nothing, then go 100 feet down the beach and catch 100 if you have a honey hole. 

whether or not he was allowed to keep all those fish isn't the point anyway, he lied to FWC and as far as i know that in itself is against the law. i think some on here are missing the point.. oh and i don't even like pompano, i much prefer whiting.. just my preference.


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

BlueH20Fisher said:


> It's not greedy if you consider it's the way he earns a living. When a recreational guy goes fishing, he feeds himself, commercial guy feeds many. Not everyone lives on a beach with access to fresh fish.... I think it's more about jealousy, some go 20 times to catch a couple, these guys go and catch 100+ in a morning. It's about knowing what makes a difference and being connected with others that do also. As far as licenses go...it's all a scam, you can buy any vessel with a RS and its yours, and you can transfer to any other vessel...


Roy Crabtree and NMFS is that you?


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Fishing*

This is a joke 40 really a shrimper will kill that many juveniles in 10 minutes you guys want end commercial fishing hook and line fisherman are not the problem even the long liners the trawlers kill everything and destroy habitat if you feel the need to complain you should direct your frustration at them all that destruction for a sea maggot (shrimp)


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Chet88 said:


> Roy Crabtree and NFMS is that you?


Hahaha!!


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

sounds like pomp fishin is good right now!


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

billin said:


> This is a joke 40 really a shrimper will kill that many juveniles in 10 minutes you guys want end commercial fishing hook and line fisherman are not the problem even the long liners the trawlers kill everything and destroy habitat if you feel the need to complain you should direct your frustration at them all that destruction for a sea maggot (shrimp)


Forrest Gump does not approve of this post


----------



## Lawlessgator (May 3, 2013)

Thats just sad. Like everyone said I to would happy just to get 2 or 3 and be done not takeing as many as i can.


----------



## wilfish4774 (Sep 4, 2008)

What about the Commerical fisherman being allowed to enter the local Pompano tournaments. Obviously the non-commerical entrants are at a slight disadvantage since they can only harvest 6 a day vs 200 a day by those possessing commerical liscenses.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

wilfish4774 said:


> What about the Commerical fisherman being allowed to enter the local Pompano tournaments. Obviously the non-commerical entrants are at a slight disadvantage since they can only harvest 6 a day vs 200 a day by those possessing commerical liscenses.


Recreational fishermen have every right to get a commercial license. 

I see no issue here.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## wilfish4774 (Sep 4, 2008)

Not really, recretional fisherman actually may not be able to qualify for a SPL and a restricted specie license. So John B I deduce from your comment that you don't think that it is an advantage within a recretional tourmanment to be able to catch 200 pompano in a day vs, six ?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

wilfish4774 said:


> Not really, recretional fisherman actually may not be able to qualify for a SPL and a restricted specie license. So John B I deduce from your comment that you don't think that it is an advantage within a recretional tourmanment to be able to catch 200 pompano in a day vs, six ?


One word. 
Cull.

No one said you had to keep your limit.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

panhandleslim said:


> This just keeps happening. Guys with 'Commercial' licenses out fishing recreationally and exceeding limits and trying to fall back on their permits and such. These guys are just 'game hogs' and poachers....straight up. The rest of us who are just out there to have a good time and catch a few fish have to compete with these idiots that think they have the right to rape the sea because they have a permit. Makes me sick. I'm glad he got caught.


Fishing is not cheap. 200 to 300 a weekend for someone to take a personal boat offshore in fuel. I Put 150 in fuel every time I leave the pass. 
My question is..... If you purchase the commercial hook and line license from the state, can you sell your fish legally to a fish market. I know they have to purchase their fish from a commercial licensed person. 
I have to find some sort of way to get some of my gas money back. So this popped in my head. 
Any advise or answers would be great.







.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

You can purchase a SPL from tax collectors. That will allow you to sell bait, pretty much, if you can find someone to by it. If you can sell $5k worth of bait you can get an RS, which will allow you to sell cobia, pompano, flounder, mackerel, trout, and a few others. Or you can find a vessel with a RS already on it, this is really the only feasible way to get one. Then you have to sell enough fish to keep it...so good luck. Might want to keep your day job.


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

I've seen this stuff in the bait shop, on the water, on youtube, and even on here. I have the FWC on speed dial.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

BlueH20Fisher said:


> You can purchase a SPL from tax collectors. That will allow you to sell bait, pretty much, if you can find someone to by it. If you can sell $5k worth of bait you can get an RS, which will allow you to sell cobia, pompano, flounder, mackerel, trout, and a few others. Or you can find a vessel with a RS already on it, this is really the only feasible way to get one. Then you have to sell enough fish to keep it...so good luck. Might want to keep your day job.


I got a great job. That's why I own a boat. But it's expensive to operate. Just trying to gain some of my expenses back.


----------

